# San Fernando Valley



## Shelly (Apr 25, 2011)

Was there a wild population of tortoises in the San Fernando Valley before it was developed 100+ years ago? Is it part of their natural range?


----------



## DeanS (Apr 25, 2011)

I would imagine so! Animals know no boundaries...except what is marked by another animal


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay Shelly...I had to bring this one round again....LOVE THE VIDEO OF THE DOG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2011)

Not good on Geography, John...is the San Fernando Valley part of the Los Angeles basin? If so, then the answer is "yes."


----------



## Shelly (Jul 30, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Not good on Geography, John...is the San Fernando Valley part of the Los Angeles basin? If so, then the answer is "yes."



Technically, I don't think it is.


----------

